# bottle feeding worries



## GSD (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi...

My LO is 11 weeks old and is doing really well... at 8 weeks weighed 12lb 12

he has always enjiyed his bottles until recently and he is now taking forever to drink 140-170 ml...he enjoys the first half of his bottle....ie 100-120 ml then starts fussing, shoving the bottle out of his mouth but then opening his mouth for more and not really taking it....he sucks his fist inbetween. apart form this he is doing really well..... he only drank 110ml at his 7 am feed. He was drinking more than this...am worried he will loose weight or something

please help

Karen


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Karen

Sometimes babys can vary how much milk they take.

During a growth spurt they will drink loads..then they may drop the amount slighty then increase again a few weeks later.

He should be having approx 2.5 x his weight in 24hours.

He may also have sore gums so have a look inside his mouth.

If you are concerned about him loosing weight ask your HV to weigh him.

Hope this helps

Jxx


----------



## GSD (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for replying Jeanette,

I have worked out that he sometimes takes about 35oz and sometimes he doesnt...I have changed his teats to level 2 and this has helped a bit.

so far he has had the following...

7am 180ml
10am 120ml
1.30 140 ml
4.30 220 ml
7.30 100ml ( but V tired)
he will also wake for another feed around 2am....

I have also noticed that he has started to drool a bit...does this mean he is beginning to teath...what should I look for in his mouth to see if his gums are sore?

I feel so stupid aking these questions but i am not sure.

I also dont think he has lost any weight...he looks great...I am just worried incase he does...he has his 2nd immunisations on thurs so will have him weighed then

Thanks agin

Karen


----------

